# Squatter in tort enclosure, any suggestions???



## cyan (Nov 15, 2014)

Not sure where this little guy came from or how long he has been in the enclosure. Spotted him for first time today and tried to catch him, but had no luck. Not sure if I should just leave him alone or if anyone has any tricks to catching him. He is tiny, maybe 2 1/2 inches including tail. He also looks skinny to me. He must have come in with the plants I brought in a few weeks ago. 

This is a 6x3 closed chamber with 2 elongateds and the plastic tub has a baby box turtle in it. The tub is inside the closed chamber. I am feeding small pink worms, wax worms and sow bugs to the baby boxie, so not sure if he will/has eaten any of them. 




Thanks!
Cyndi


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Nov 15, 2014)

thats so cool! i would let him stay, maybe feed him some crickets?


----------



## Maro2Bear (Nov 15, 2014)

Yep, i agree, just let it be. It will take care of any other smaller critters that u brought in.


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 15, 2014)

I think that's an anole. They change colors. Buy him some meal worms and let him be a squatter in the tortoise habitat.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Nov 15, 2014)

it is an anole!


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 15, 2014)

He should make sure you don't have any fruit flies.


----------



## dmmj (Nov 15, 2014)

Use fire, lots of it. If that is not an option, he won't harm them, so he can stay.


----------



## TortMomma (Nov 15, 2014)

Depending what size box turtle you have, you may have to be careful the turtle doesn't munch on the anole. Usually they go for slower prey but hey you never know.


----------



## Tom (Nov 15, 2014)

I'd get him out of there. Who knows what reptilian pathogens he might be carrying. The fact that he's skin and bones in a tank that has all sorts of bugs in it is a good indicators that its possibly carrying parasites. Tortoises will usually eat poop from other animals.


----------



## tortdad (Nov 15, 2014)

Tom said:


> I'd get him out of there. Who knows what reptilian pathogens he might be carrying. The fact that he's skin and bones in a tank that has all sorts of bugs in it is a good indicators that its possibly carrying parasites. Tortoises will usually eat poop from other animals.



Toms always the responsible one. Aka, party pooper. 




0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## Tom (Nov 15, 2014)

tortdad said:


> Toms always the responsible one. Aka, party pooper.



Experience will do that to a person. I know too much about all the things that can and do go wrong...


----------



## cyan (Nov 19, 2014)

Well, still can't catch the little bugger!! It's very fast and disappears as soon as I reach for it. It is gaining weight though and showing some green color also. 
It has allowed me to get some better pics as long as I don't get too close.


----------



## Kenno (Nov 19, 2014)

At that rate of growth you'll soon be able to catch him easily!


----------



## Jodie (Nov 19, 2014)

That is just too funny. He's kinda cute. As long as he's not in my enclosure. Lol


----------

